# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  South Pacific Islands

## Australia

I first heard of them after arriving in Australia.Palau,Nauru,Micronesia,Polynesia,Marshal  l Islands et al.I imagine life there must be idyllic.This may not be case in Nauru,though.The place had some so much Phosphate (courtesy loads of bird droppings).They became rich,spent it all and are back to square one.

----------


## davidsmith36

The main Island of Efate is home to the endearingly dusty capitol of Port Vila but the real action lies on the outer islands.The main island of Tongatapu is the seat of the monarchy but most visitors head quickly to the Vava'u Group.

----------

